# Oil in, intercooler piping?



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

I have a little oil in my intercooler piping (after turbo and b4 intercooler) It is top mounted and I'm not sure if it's good or really bad? Little help thanx!!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

there is an identical thread like this one like yesterday. closing


----------

